# wolffish VS piranha



## xufury

Hi! very one, I just bough a 7" wolf fish yesterday. now I put him in the same tank with one rb and one piraya similar size. Did any one have this experiment before, will my pirahna kill the wolf fish?


----------



## novicimo

I dont really have any experiance with wolf fish but i think that it is a bad idea. im not sure how vicous or aggressive wolf fish are, but i think one of them is going to die.


----------



## Puff

either way, something's gonna get f***ed up


----------



## dan-uk

This is not adviced as wolf fish are ambush predators and may strike hard and fast if piranha swim by its lair and do a serious flesh wound.


----------



## xufury

I don't think the wolf fish will do any harm to the piranha, I just worry the piranha will eat the wolf fish if it show any of his weakness.


----------



## jan

xufury said:


> I don't think the wolf fish will do any harm to the piranha, I just worry the piranha will eat the wolf fish if it show any of his weakness.
> [snapback]1038882[/snapback]​


In that case you don't know a lot about wolffish. An adult wolffish can cause some serious damage to a piranha.

A shoal of hungry piranha's can cause some serious damage to any fish in the tank. Either way: one of the fish will be killed


----------



## dan-uk

xufury said:


> I don't think the wolf fish will do any harm to the piranha, I just worry the piranha will eat the wolf fish if it show any of his weakness.
> [snapback]1038882[/snapback]​





jan said:


> xufury said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the wolf fish will do any harm to the piranha, I just worry the piranha will eat the wolf fish if it show any of his weakness.
> [snapback]1038882[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> In that case you don't know a lot about wolffish. An adult wolffish can cause some serious damage to a piranha.
> 
> A shoal of hungry piranha's can cause some serious damage to any fish in the tank. Either way: one of the fish will be killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1038892[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

There is also the fact that wolf fish can reach 20'' in some cases.:nod:


----------



## Joga Bonito

it might work i guess


----------



## dave mcg

iv done this combination in the past.
personalities of the piranhas matter but i pulled it of by getting the wolf fish a den i.e a terracota flower pot the ones used for strawberrys with lots of large holes in it worked a treat.
the wolf fish can enter and exit from several different angles and the piranha wont be able to enter if there feeling hungry.


----------



## Piranha King

bad idea


----------



## Dr. Giggles

to Piranha Aquario


----------



## spec-v

Thats gonna be a well fed Wolf fish


----------



## cmsCheerFish

simple answer = no


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

would be a nice look, but why risk it? do what ever you want, but keeps us posted and let us know what you decide to do and how its going. gl man! oh BTW how big are your P's?


----------



## xufury

just came back from work, the wolf fish had missing some fin on its tail but still looks good and two of my piranha look not thing chang, so I guess the prianha tried to eat the wolf fish but the wolf fish had backed them off.



~Silly~Spy said:


> would be a nice look, but why risk it? do what ever you want, but keeps us posted and let us know what you decide to do and how its going. gl man! oh BTW how big are your P's?
> [snapback]1039531[/snapback]​


----------



## viZual

what size tank? given that they have more than enough swimming space to themselves. plenty of hiding spaces and are well fed. you never know. maybe it'll work out. once they have eye contact it's down the tubes from there.


----------



## Fomoris

Wolf fish are also named "piranha eaters" so...

I think one of your fish will be eaten soon


----------



## harrykaa

cmsCheerFish said:


> simple answer = no


Well this is a thread in deed.
1. MY FISH IS THE STRONGEST ONE
2. NO, I KNOW ONE MUCH MORE AGGRESSIVE
3. NO NO NO, THIS ONE HERE IS THE MEANEST.

Is this a wrestling competion or something (SMACKDOWN OR RAW)?

Still, if you have natural conditions for any Piranha or a group of them (which means a large tank) you should pay attention to the fact that no cichlid possess teeth and jaws that match those of Piranhas.

Regards,


----------



## xufury

I have a 125g tank and seperate in half sharing with a 14"red devil on the other side. My red devil had broke off the seperator last week and went to other side when I got home from work and found him set him self at defensive position and his lid and one of his eye were injured as well as some of his fin were missing too. Now his still in medication and one of his eye still very cloudy.



quixoticboi said:


> what size tank? given that they have more than enough swimming space to themselves. plenty of hiding spaces and are well fed. you never know. maybe it'll work out. once they have eye contact it's down the tubes from there.
> [snapback]1039962[/snapback]​


----------



## jan

harrykaa said:


> cmsCheerFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> simple answer = no
> 
> 
> 
> Still, if you have natural conditions for any Piranha or a group of them (which means a large tank) you should pay attention to the fact that no cichlid possess teeth and jaws that match those of Piranhas.
> 
> [snapback]1040055[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Who is talking about cichlids here


----------



## elTwitcho

The biggest issue I see here is that piranhas are diurnal while wolfish are naturally nocturnal. By night those piranhas are going to be sleeping on the bottom of the tank and you've got this big ole set of teeth swimming around looking for a meal. I personally wouldn't attempt it but it's up to you. Just know that either fish could do serious injury to the other, your piranhas eating the wolfish might not tbe the only thing you need to worry about


----------



## xufury

my two piranha are alittle bigger than the wolffish. I had mixed one wolf fish with my american cichlid before and the wolf fish never paid any attention to other fish that are similar or bigger fish, but only problem when tried to feed him coz wolf fish usually state in the bottom and the other fish alway took all the food.



elTwitcho said:


> The biggest issue I see here is that piranhas are diurnal while wolfish are naturally nocturnal. By night those piranhas are going to be sleeping on the bottom of the tank and you've got this big ole set of teeth swimming around looking for a meal. I personally wouldn't attempt it but it's up to you. Just know that either fish could do serious injury to the other, your piranhas eating the wolfish might not tbe the only thing you need to worry about
> [snapback]1041650[/snapback]​


----------



## harrykaa

jan said:


> Who is talking about cichlids here


So jan,

What are people here talking about?
The real wolfish (Anarhichas denticulatus), which is a perch-like 6' maritime fish?
Here is the a link:
FISHBASE - Wolffish

I meant wolf cichlid (Nandopsis dovii), a 20" aquarium fish.
Here is the link:
Aquahobby - Wolf cichlid

Regards,


----------



## elTwitcho

harrykaa said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is talking about cichlids here
> 
> 
> 
> So jan,
> 
> What are people here talking about?
> The real wolfish (Anarhichas denticulatus), which is a perch-like 6' maritime fish?
> Here is the a link:
> FISHBASE - Wolffish
> 
> I meant wolf cichlid (Nandopsis dovii), a 20" aquarium fish.
> Here is the link:
> Aquahobby - Wolf cichlid
> 
> Regards,
> [snapback]1042845[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

wolfish, Hoplias Malabaricus.

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/tigrfish.htm

And I was wrong, they're not nocturnal apparently. However, they do eat piranha in their natural environment, so I still think it's not a logical pairing


----------



## Rollerzonly59

had 6 red bellies about 6 inches at the time... maybe a little less and 2 wolf fish around 6 inches.... the wolf fish kept to themselves and stayed at the other side of the tank. went to work on my car for about 30 minutes and couldnt find the wolf fish anywhere... one was at the top of the tank with a chunk missing from his side... the other one was completely eaten alive with the exception of his head! the LFS owner told me P's and wolfs get along... but definately the red bellies will f*ck up any wolf fish in the tank


----------



## harrykaa

Rollerzonly59 said:


> had 6 red bellies about 6 inches at the time... maybe a little less and 2 wolf fish around 6 inches.... the wolf fish kept to themselves and stayed at the other side of the tank. went to work on my car for about 30 minutes and couldnt find the wolf fish anywhere... one was at the top of the tank with a chunk missing from his side... the other one was completely eaten alive with the exception of his head! the LFS owner told me P's and wolfs get along... but definately the red bellies will f*ck up any wolf fish in the tank


Yes indeed,

I second to that..
if we are talking about a Tiger Tetra (Hoplias).
Anyway that Piranha eating seems to be gross exaggeration unless we mean a big Tiger Tetra eating a baby Piranha as a whole, but then again any big cichlid can also eat small baby (1") Piranhas...

Forgive me that, just had to write in down.

Regards,

BTW
Here is something more about a true Wolf Fish:
UK Online - Wolf Fish


----------



## xufury

almost a week past now, my woffish(tiger tetra) had jump out the tank two time but fortunely it still alive and my two pirahna don't seem have any interest on him just leave him along at the bottom.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

From all that I've read and with all the responses I think it's just a good old plain gamble. If you like both fish but aren't too terribly worried about replacing one or the other then I wouldn't worry. On the flipside of that coin though I wouldn't be too terribly suprised if you look in the tank someday and someone is gone or seriously injured. If you can post some pics!


----------



## xufury

I agree with you in some point. no thing can be sure when putting agressive fish in the community tank. I used to have 5 rb and one piraya but now only one rb and the piraya, rest of my rb all got ate. I will try to post their pix later. Thank you for all of your command.



CROSSHAIR223 said:


> From all that I've read and with all the responses I think it's just a good old plain gamble. If you like both fish but aren't too terribly worried about replacing one or the other then I wouldn't worry. On the flipside of that coin though I wouldn't be too terribly suprised if you look in the tank someday and someone is gone or seriously injured. If you can post some pics!
> [snapback]1044499[/snapback]​


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Lol Piraya's hahah mean little bastards. I just got a small school of 6. Even as babies these dudes are ruthless. I don't even think this one was hungry but a big feeder bumped into him and he bit the entire front face off back to the eyes. Mr goldie lived for about 1 more minute with a huge migraine before his buddies found him and uhhh..........yeah we all know the rest.


----------



## Killa RedZ

Naa dogg that Wolf Fish is a gonner!


----------



## benJii

i dunno man, i give u props for trying this, but i think something is just gunna get ripped up


----------



## xufury

Hey guys, guess what! my wolf fish decided to killed him self by jumped out of the tank. I found him on the floor in the morning and was still breathing. but it die few days later.


----------



## hastatus

> xufury Posted Today, 10:30 AM
> Hey guys, guess what! my wolf fish decided to killed him self by jumped out of the tank. I found him on the floor in the morning and was still breathing. but it die few days later.


1. Trahiras are natural enemies of Piranhas.

2. Trahiras are air breathers and require a tight fitting lid otherwise they will escape out.

Too bad you didn't know or learn 1 & 2 above.


----------



## benJii

hastatus said:


> xufury Posted Today, 10:30 AM
> Hey guys, guess what! my wolf fish decided to killed him self by jumped out of the tank. I found him on the floor in the morning and was still breathing. but it die few days later.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Trahiras are natural enemies of Piranhas.
> 
> 2. Trahiras are air breathers and require a tight fitting lid otherwise they will escape out.
> 
> Too bad you didn't know or learn 1 & 2 above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1061550[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









sad to hear such a bad ass fish was killed because this guy made an impulse buy and didnt read up


----------



## Fomoris

Poor little wolf


----------



## Killa RedZ

thatz







gay dude u need to learn about wolfish


----------



## o snap its eric

what a pissing contest.


----------



## xufury

now I want to reply to those people who think they know about wolf fish. I knew wolf fish can jump and breath air. My tank were well covered, the wolf fish jumped out from behind the tank where there is a gap for the filter. I had even left the water line about 6" below the top cover. But Obviously I had under estimated its jumping ability. But any way, bad thing can happen, in here who can sure what would happen when you put aggressive fish in community tank. we all are just gamble. I want to ask all the people in this forum, why you like to keep pirahna? you like them have teeth and their reputation of this killer fish, right? So if you have the killer fish, why keeping your killer fish like keeping a goldfish, that's why I had my wolf fish with my piranha, at least the wolf fish has the self defense and hiding space.



Piranha Kings said:


> thatz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gay dude u need to learn about wolfish
> [snapback]1087933[/snapback]​


----------



## Phtstrat

I'm not flaming you, but next time if you are going to ask peoples opinion over whether a cohabitation will work, do it BEFORE you put the fish together.

Who knows, maybe the wolffish could have been saved.

Just keep this in mind for next time.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

xufury said:


> now I want to reply to those people who think they know about wolf fish. I knew wolf fish can jump and breath air. My tank were well covered, the wolf fish jumped out from behind the tank where there is a gap for the filter. I had even left the water line about 6" below the top cover. But Obviously I had under estimated its jumping ability. But any way, bad thing can happen, in here who can sure what would happen when you put aggressive fish in community tank. we all are just gamble. *I want to ask all the people in this forum, why you like to keep pirahna? you like them have teeth and their reputation of this killer fish, right?* So if you have the killer fish, why keeping your killer fish like keeping a goldfish, that's why I had my wolf fish with my piranha, at least the wolf fish has the self defense and hiding space.
> [snapback]1088087[/snapback]​


When you ask people that have kept these fish or been a member of this forum for more than 6 months....I think you will find that they keep them for different reasons. Obviously once you have a couple weeks in this hobby you will know that their reputation has been greatly exaggerated. 
Putting 2 natural enemies in a tank doesnt have any value IMO....there will only be one outcome.


----------



## Gordeez

xufury said:


> now I want to reply to those people who think they know about wolf fish. I knew wolf fish can jump and breath air. My tank were well covered, the wolf fish jumped out from behind the tank where there is a gap for the filter. I had even left the water line about 6" below the top cover. But Obviously I had under estimated its jumping ability. But any way, bad thing can happen, in here who can sure what would happen when you put aggressive fish in community tank. we all are just gamble. *I want to ask all the people in this forum, why you like to keep pirahna? you like them have teeth and their reputation of this killer fish, right*? So if you have the killer fish, why keeping your killer fish like keeping a goldfish, that's why I had my wolf fish with my piranha, at least the wolf fish has the self defense and hiding space.
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha Kings said:
> 
> 
> 
> thatz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gay dude u need to learn about wolfish
> [snapback]1087933[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1088087[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thats a Negative. I like Piranhas cause of there Colors, the way they are as a fish.
The looks of Judazzz's Manny...Or Twitchos Rhom....Or YOrkies Rhom...









Oh yea, SOrry to ehar about your WOlfie man


----------



## jaejae

Gordeez said:


> xufury said:
> 
> 
> 
> now I want to reply to those people who think they know about wolf fish. I knew wolf fish can jump and breath air. My tank were well covered, the wolf fish jumped out from behind the tank where there is a gap for the filter. I had even left the water line about 6" below the top cover. But Obviously I had under estimated its jumping ability. But any way, bad thing can happen, in here who can sure what would happen when you put aggressive fish in community tank. we all are just gamble. *I want to ask all the people in this forum, why you like to keep pirahna? you like them have teeth and their reputation of this killer fish, right*? So if you have the killer fish, why keeping your killer fish like keeping a goldfish, that's why I had my wolf fish with my piranha, at least the wolf fish has the self defense and hiding space.
> 
> 
> 
> Piranha Kings said:
> 
> 
> 
> thatz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gay dude u need to learn about wolfish
> [snapback]1087933[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1088087[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a Negative. I like Piranhas cause of there Colors, the way they are as a fish.
> The looks of Judazzz's Manny...Or Twitchos Rhom....Or YOrkies Rhom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, SOrry to ehar about your WOlfie man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1089602[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Agree!!!!


----------

